# Plastisol? Or another method



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

I am wanting to produce two new designs. I currently am set up for sublimation and standard transfers and will need to more than likely farm this out for transfers so I can use different color options. Please take a look at the images and offer suggestions. I have no experience with color separation but am willing to look into that should that be the best solution. I'd like to be able to use this on dark as well as light colored shirts. Thanks in advance.


----------

